# Inspections , inspections , inspections



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Daily most of us on any of the media social sites, advertise or complain about doing inspections, the biggest is the fee. So my question is, what's a fair market fee for this type of service? Not based on volume either, but just a fair price that anyone starting out can charge , make a profit and still be able stay in the line of work they've chosen?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Inspectorgadget said:


> Daily most of us on any of the media social sites, advertise or complain about doing inspections, the biggest is the fee. So my question is, what's a fair market fee for this type of service? Not based on volume either, but just a fair price that anyone starting out can charge , make a profit and still be able stay in the line of work they've chosen?


300 for HPIR type inspections

75.00 for walk through 

25-35 for drive by


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> 300 for HPIR type inspections
> 
> 75.00 for walk through
> 
> 25-35 for drive by



I agree with these numbers, but in this industry it's just a pipe dream. The nationals are paying from what I have seen a max of $7.50 and good luck getting anywhere near that.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I agree with these numbers, but in this industry it's just a pipe dream. The nationals are paying from what I have seen a max of $7.50 and good luck getting anywhere near that.


When you say "from what I've seen" I automatically know you haven't looked in the right places. :glasses:


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Inspections*



Craigslist Hack said:


> When you say "from what I've seen" I automatically know you haven't looked in the right places. :glasses:


Of course I'm new at this as well, but with the few that have contacted me that is what they offer for occupancy/foreclosure Inspections and I said DUHHHHHH! Then they called back offering up to 50 cents a mile trip charge. Insurance Inspections they offered 15$....lol! I think the few that I talked with were regional s.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

deputy138 said:


> Of course I'm new at this as well, but with the few that have contacted me that is what they offer for occupancy/foreclosure Inspections and I said DUHHHHHH! Then they called back offering up to 50 cents a mile trip charge. Insurance Inspections they offered 15$....lol! I think the few that I talked with were regional s.



Ask yourself why they are contacting you? There are hundreds of contractors in every phone book. There are dozens of companies like mine and the other Vets around here in every market. So why if they have so much work and you can make so much money are the contacting YOU? After all you are a new guy no offense to you I'm simply pointing out that they know better than to try and waste my time. They hope you will be naive enough to drink their kool aide.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have to agree, but at the same time if you are only going to do 1 inspection and turning around, it better either be around the corner from my house/office, or it better be over $100 ea. So there is a point that volume does take into account. You aren't going out to do just 1 inspection, you should aim to do 30-50 for a newbie doing it the way they request. There are tons of types of inspections and they should all have different fees. If they are only asking for a drive by, I can't see getting more than $10 and I think that is going to be hard to attain. Vacant walkthroughs are a different story and insurance inspections aren't bad, but $15 ea is terrible, especially if that includes a drawing. The interior insurance ones pay decent, but are time consuming and most of the time in the evening or weekends. Try commercial inspections, they pay much better.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I have to agree, but at the same time if you are only going to do 1 inspection and turning around, it better either be around the corner from my house/office, or it better be over $100 ea. So there is a point that volume does take into account. You aren't going out to do just 1 inspection, you should aim to do 30-50 for a newbie doing it the way they request. There are tons of types of inspections and they should all have different fees. If they are only asking for a drive by, I can't see getting more than $10 and I think that is going to be hard to attain. Vacant walkthroughs are a different story and insurance inspections aren't bad, but $15 ea is terrible, especially if that includes a drawing. The interior insurance ones pay decent, but are time consuming and most of the time in the evening or weekends. Try commercial inspections, they pay much better.



There where 38 NEW foreclosures in the state of Montana in August. Inspections are 20-25 miles apart for us on average. No volume to be had here. $20-$25 each and mileage at $1 a mile and i get it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I have to agree, but at the same time if you are only going to do 1 inspection and turning around, it better either be around the corner from my house/office, or it better be over $100 ea. So there is a point that volume does take into account. You aren't going out to do just 1 inspection, you should aim to do 30-50 for a newbie doing it the way they request. There are tons of types of inspections and they should all have different fees. If they are only asking for a drive by, I can't see getting more than $10 and I think that is going to be hard to attain. Vacant walkthroughs are a different story and insurance inspections aren't bad, but $15 ea is terrible, especially if that includes a drawing. The interior insurance ones pay decent, but are time consuming and most of the time in the evening or weekends. Try commercial inspections, they pay much better.



You have been price conditioned.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You have been price conditioned.



Your right I might have been price conditioned, but finding any type of volume for the $20-25 range is nearly impossible here. I live in NJ and population is high as well as the rate of foreclosures. As for doing this work in Montana, it seems more like a part time thing based on the foreclosure rate


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> Your right I might have been price conditioned, but finding any type of volume for the $20-25 range is nearly impossible here. I live in NJ and population is high as well as the rate of foreclosures. As for doing this work in Montana, it seems more like a part time thing based on the foreclosure rate


I don't live in Montana I also would never run my company based on "what I can get" or what the customer wants to pay. It's my company I charge what I charge and I NEVER look at a work order and ask myself "can I do it for what they want to pay?" I'm here to make money not make ends meet. Every job needs to be profitable and by profitable I mean never less than a 30% profit margin and usually a 300% margin. 

I got out and did field work today. Took a weedeater and a bottle of water to a property and knocked down some weeds. I left them right where they fell. Charged the client 753.00 and it took 2 hours. It was hard work but I made decent money for 2 hours of work. 

Based on what you are posting you are to worried about what the other guys will do it for or what the client wants to pay. Your focus should always be on how much you want for the job.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> Your right I might have been price conditioned, but finding any type of volume for the $20-25 range is nearly impossible here. I live in NJ and population is high as well as the rate of foreclosures. As for doing this work in Montana, it seems more like a part time thing based on the foreclosure rate


Quick Question -

If you are in New Jersey and you are getting the low rates on inspections how can you survive period?

New Jersey is one of the highest cost of living states in the country - shouldn't your rates be based on that fact?

Correct me if I am wrong but I believe NJ is a Judicial State right? There busy because they are getting judicial foreclosures processed and pushed through right.\?

The Volume in NJ is one of the highest in the country right?

So then you got you trying to push the idea people should take less, but you played yourself to try and sound legit.

My opinion madextreme01 is that you are probably a regional rat who just helped to smoke himself out of his own hole.

With the volume in NJ, Cost of Living there is no reason to perform any nonsense. There is volume, clearly from recruiting efforts presently seen in NJ there is nor enough contractors. ---- Justification of Cheap Rates for an Inflated profit for the above parties ---- Epic Fail


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> Quick Question -
> 
> If you are in New Jersey and you are getting the low rates on inspections how can you survive period?
> 
> ...



You are completely wrong on every level. I own my own company, I cover a small part of NJ, and have been in business since 2010. What you call reasonable rates is a ripoff and I would like to see you collect these types of fees from anyone than this industry. Almost $800 for 2 hours work using a string trimmer???? I don't think so. Let me guess you then bid $100/cu to pick it up and take it with you? With your logic I should be earning $195k working 10 hours per week?? Your numbers are not realistic. Even inspections for a simple drive by being 25-30 ea is ridiculous.... The numbers that you craigslisthack speak of are so greatly inflated that I don't know who would hire you. Yes we are all in business and can set our own rates, but if our rates are too high, no one will hire us. Most of us on here work for a national or regional of some sort because the jobs you speak of are few and far in between. So there is a difference between making $30-40/hr and $250/hr. There is no such thing as loosing money with what most of the nationals are making. I mean everyone talks about the grass cut pricing being too low at $25, but what do you think the landscapers are charging? $30?? Why should you be paid $85 for that same property??? Yes, manicured lawns might be easier to maintain, but if your the one doing the same property every week, or every other week, then there should be no problems and that is why initial cuts are higher than recuts. So I close this with saying although the nationals take more than they should according to hud rates, most of the time the larger nationals have somewhat fair pricing. Maybe in some remote areas of the us where each property is 45 min away from each other this may not be true but in the normal urban/suburban areas of the us, $85 to cut a 15k lot is a pipe dream. If you do find someone to pay you that, it won't be any decent volume to add up to anything worth while. Yes I'd rather do lets say 15 cuts in a day than 1 but 15x25 = $375 while $85 is still $85


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> You are completely wrong on every level. I own my own company, I cover a small part of NJ, and have been in business since 2010. What you call reasonable rates is a ripoff and I would like to see you collect these types of fees from anyone than this industry.


There are contractors who cover various towns/counties/states, then there are regionals who do the same.
In the first case, the client pays what the contractor charges; in the latter, the contractor charges what the client pays.
Why is that?
I get calls from nationals and well as regionals to bid or complete the same job I bid thru the broker or other client, yet they are not my competition.
Why not?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> You are completely wrong on every level. I own my own company, I cover a small part of NJ, and have been in business since 2010. What you call reasonable rates is a ripoff and I would like to see you collect these types of fees from anyone than this industry. Almost $800 for 2 hours work using a string trimmer???? I don't think so. Let me guess you then bid $100/cu to pick it up and take it with you? With your logic I should be earning $195k working 10 hours per week?? Your numbers are not realistic. Even inspections for a simple drive by being 25-30 ea is ridiculous.... The numbers that you craigslisthack speak of are so greatly inflated that I don't know who would hire you. Yes we are all in business and can set our own rates, but if our rates are too high, no one will hire us. Most of us on here work for a national or regional of some sort because the jobs you speak of are few and far in between. So there is a difference between making $30-40/hr and $250/hr. There is no such thing as loosing money with what most of the nationals are making. I mean everyone talks about the grass cut pricing being too low at $25, but what do you think the landscapers are charging? $30?? Why should you be paid $85 for that same property??? Yes, manicured lawns might be easier to maintain, but if your the one doing the same property every week, or every other week, then there should be no problems and that is why initial cuts are higher than recuts. So I close this with saying although the nationals take more than they should according to hud rates, most of the time the larger nationals have somewhat fair pricing. Maybe in some remote areas of the us where each property is 45 min away from each other this may not be true but in the normal urban/suburban areas of the us, $85 to cut a 15k lot is a pipe dream. If you do find someone to pay you that, it won't be any decent volume to add up to anything worth while. Yes I'd rather do lets say 15 cuts in a day than 1 but 15x25 = $375 while $85 is still $85


First of all relax man. You quoted another guy but you are addressing me in your post. If you want to work for the prices you are working for go right ahead. I personally think you are selling yourself short but whatever that's your decision. 

As for my weed eating yesterday that was a great example of knowing when you can get good rates for your work. The client had a violation and wanted it cleared. I knew they were not going to shop around or drag their feet so I put a number on the job that would make it worth our time. I did bid to remove the debris created from the the weed eating and they didn't approve that so I left it. 

As far as you saying my pricing is a rip off that is a matter of perspective. You see I get my bids approved on a fairly regular basis and when I lose it's usually to a national who hires some sub to do the work. I bid direct and get underbid by safeguard or vrm sometimes. This means the boots in the ground isn't making squat. I have no desire to do 15-20 grass cuts a day at 20.00 when I can do one for 375.00 and it's a recut. If you don't believe me I'll shoot you the work order. 

As far as your contention that no one will hire you if you raise your prices my response is that if your market won't allow you to price your jobs the way you need to than maybe you are in the wrong industry. 

I went through this with one of my sales guys on the window and siding side the other day. He doesn't believe he can sell behind Window World because they are selling Windows for 189.00 and we are selling Windows for 1000.00. So I ran a few leads with him and we sold all but one. What I proved to him was the only person concerned with what the competition or market was doing was him.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> There are contractors who cover various towns/counties/states, then there are regionals who do the same.
> In the first case, the client pays what the contractor charges; in the latter, the contractor charges what the client pays.
> Why is that?
> I get calls from nationals and well as regionals to bid or complete the same job I bid thru the broker or other client, yet they are not my competition.
> Why not?


The day I truly became free was the day I figured out that we don't need every job. When I learned to say no.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> I mean everyone talks about the grass cut pricing being too low at $25, but what do you think the landscapers are charging? $30?? Why should you be paid $85 for that same property???


My dad taught a couple things at a young age.

1 Do your job better than the next guy or you will be replaced

2 When you're better than the next guy you are also worth more

I LOVE the guys cutting grass for $25....they create so much opportunity to correct a problem at a great price.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't live in Montana I also would never run my company based on "what I can get" or what the customer wants to pay. It's my company I charge what I charge and I NEVER look at a work order and ask myself "can I do it for what they want to pay?" I'm here to make money not make ends meet. Every job needs to be profitable and by profitable I mean never less than a 30% profit margin and usually a 300% margin.
> 
> I got out and did field work today. Took a weedeater and a bottle of water to a property and knocked down some weeds. I left them right where they fell. Charged the client 753.00 and it took 2 hours. It was hard work but I made decent money for 2 hours of work.
> 
> Based on what you are posting you are to worried about what the other guys will do it for or what the client wants to pay. Your focus should always be on how much you want for the job.


I _only_ cover one of the hardest to cover states in the union - & I get paid _very_ well to do that. I may not have the volume that most of you do, but I would would be willing to size up the income. I too very seldom get out in the field anymore, I now have 2 in house crews that travel the state every 2 weeks each. 

However, to keep from going too crazy, I try do get out and do a few things every once in awhile. Tomorrow I and 1 helper will be travelling 1200 miles RT to install 1700 SF of laminate and baseboard (my line of work before this gig). The job pays well over the annual salary of a minimum wager for 4 or 5 days worth of work & travel after my standard 0% discount of course - I'll take it!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I _only_ cover one of the hardest to cover states in the union - & I get paid _very_ well to do that. I may not have the volume that most of you do, but I would would be willing to size up the income. I too very seldom get out in the field anymore, I now have 2 in house crews that travel the state every 2 weeks each.
> 
> However, to keep from going too crazy, I try do get out and do a few things every once in awhile. Tomorrow I and 1 helper will be travelling 1200 miles RT to install 1700 SF of laminate and baseboard (my line of work before this gig). The job pays well over the annual salary of a minimum wager for 4 or 5 days worth of work & travel after my standard 0% discount of course - I'll take it!


See you get it!

My son has decided homework is optional at his high school. I needed time to think and the weed eater gave me that.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I currently run 3 crews. I have 2 subcontractors that are personal friends that run 2 of them and take with them whoever they hire and I have a truck that I run as much as needed. Sometimes for bigger jobs we combine and all work together, but I live in an area where normal services I can't just tell them what I want for a job. Yes, I can bid whatever I want for things, but bid jobs are not as high volume as routine jobs such as initial secures, winterizations, and grass cuts. Here there is hardly REO work through the realtors. I wish I would be able to just say hey I want this much, do you want me to do the job? Unfortunately this state isn't very large and it is highly populated so I don't have much room for negotiations on what would be on a normal nationals price list, unless I work for private people. A normal grass cut day for us is a $25 5k lot up to a $75 1 acre lot, but we have the right equipment that we normally do 15 in a normal 6-8 hours and travel 75 miles round trip. I don't know how other areas are as I have only been to areas of Delaware and Maryland other than NJ. As far as inspections go, it is the same thing, if we want any type of volume getting anything more than $5-6 for a drive by isn't possible. There are other types of inspections that pay more, but anything mortgage related is in that type of range. Every area might be different, but the $25 inspections if I could get them would be great to filter in with the crap paying ones, but I don't think I could find enough to make my inspectors happy full time.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> See you get it!
> 
> My son has decided homework is optional at his high school. I needed time to think and the weed eater gave me that.


If junior decided homework was optional, you should have put him on the weed whacker for minimum wage. :thumbsup: Then send him to the nastiest house full of dog and cat chit :vs_poopn the hottest day for a trashout.

Few years back had one of my high school aged employees puke at a trashout. 90+ degrees and full of dog crap. He is now a junior at Purdue studying engineering. I'd like to think I helped nudge him in the right direction....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> If junior decided homework was optional, you should have put him on the weed whacker for minimum wage. :thumbsup: Then send him to the nastiest house full of dog and cat chit :vs_poopn the hottest day for a trashout.
> 
> Few years back had one of my high school aged employees puke at a trashout. 90+ degrees and full of dog crap. He is now a junior at Purdue studying engineering. I'd like to think I helped nudge him in the right direction....



This weekend is going to be fun for Junior. Unfortunately he has football every night then Basketball after that. Followed by leagues on the weekends. 

His teacher called me today (the same one that called yesterday) and told me that the 52% that junior had yesterday is now a 90%. Apparently he had done the work just not turned it in to the teacher. 

My first thought was this kid is destined to be a preservation contractor. He does the work but doesn't turn it in!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> As far as you saying my pricing is a rip off that is a matter of perspective. You see I get my bids approved on a fairly regular basis and when I lose it's usually to a national who hires some sub to do the work. I bid direct and get underbid by safeguard or vrm sometimes. This means the boots in the ground isn't making squat. I have no desire to do 15-20 grass cuts a day at 20.00 when I can do one for 375.00 and it's a recut. If you don't believe me I'll shoot you the work order.
> As far as your contention that no one will hire you if you raise your prices my response is that if your market won't allow you to price your jobs the way you need to than maybe you are in the wrong industry.


I loaded a mower and trimmer and handled the overflow yesterday.

#1 1/2 acre lot recut $115
#2 1/2 acre single family recut $115
#3 70'x225' single family recut $90
#4 Back door rekey and bid pics $145
#5 Set a dehumidifier in a crawl and plug it in $300
#6 50'x100' grass recut $25

Yes, the last one was $25. We will be doing rehab work on the property and the office manager mistakenly accepted the order from a regional thinking it was all one in the same, so my WTH moment went to a laugh in about a second. $790 minus a repurposed dehumidifier and lunch and I didn't have to answer the phone or click on the inbox until mid afternoon.
I expect to raise prices 5% next year regardless of the industry standard, and if I lose one customer over it, which I doubt, then I'll be doing less work for the same money. My post isn't meant as a jab to anyone, but rather to show what can be done if you refuse to be boxed in by clients who make price a priority and nothing else.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just had an bid approval for a roof, interior paint and carpet come in this morning on a 25 year old ranch with a 4/12 roof. Totals 20+k and some change. The contract stipulates the balance is to be paid within 21 days of completion. That is as long as I carry money for any job 5 figures. There is no stinking way I would do orders like that for any national with QCs, time penalties, photo requirements, etc and then stare at the mailbox for 3 months.

Just to add to the above post- we submit 4 before and 4 after pics with every grass cut order. Those are our standards. We add an equipment photo on occassion. No during.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I love the numbers that you have posted, I just don't understand how you can get away with it. 20k for a roof is a lot more than any roofer would charge unless its a 50 sq roof. My areas going rate for a roof is about $400-500/sq. Grass cuts the going rate for a landscaper is about $75/acre. I would love to charge these rates that you have posted, but other than working for the nationals there is no one to get this type of work for unless it's an actual customer. When I say no one to work for, I mean in this industry. REO around here mostly goes through the national also.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I love the numbers that you have posted, I just don't understand how you can get away with it. 20k for a roof is a lot more than any roofer would charge unless its a 50 sq roof. My areas going rate for a roof is about $400-500/sq. Grass cuts the going rate for a landscaper is about $75/acre. I would love to charge these rates that you have posted, but other than working for the nationals there is no one to get this type of work for unless it's an actual customer. When I say no one to work for, I mean in this industry. REO around here mostly goes through the national also.



Bro Cyprexx called me today. They asked me to do some work on a property we recently rekeyed for a realtor. I stopped the girl mid sentence and told her what I charged for the services she was requesting. Her response was "do you want to sen an invoice or will you take a credit card payment?"

Cyprexx is one of the sketchiest companies out there but if they will agree to my price and lay with credit card I'm in!

You keep saying you won't get work if you do this or charge that I guarantee you will and you will be much more profitable.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Bro Cyprexx called me today. They asked me to do some work on a property we recently rekeyed for a realtor. I stopped the girl mid sentence and told her what I charged for the services she was requesting. Her response was "do you want to sen an invoice or will you take a credit card payment?"
> 
> Cyprexx is one of the sketchiest companies out there but if they will agree to my price and lay with credit card I'm in!
> 
> You keep saying you won't get work if you do this or charge that I guarantee you will and you will be much more profitable.



I don't know how things work by you, maybe this was a sense of urgency situation, but I have spoken to cyprexx before and when I told them I would need this and that to be able to sign up, they told me these are the prices take them or leave them. There are litterally thousands of companies here that do that same crap that we do and you get what you pay for, but I'd love to find higher priced steady work companies. I've been looking and keep hitting walls.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*80% of HUD for an acre in NJ*



madxtreme01 said:


> I love the numbers that you have posted, I just don't understand how you can get away with it. 20k for a roof is a lot more than any roofer would charge unless its a 50 sq roof. My areas going rate for a roof is about $400-500/sq. Grass cuts the going rate for a landscaper is about $75/acre. I would love to charge these rates that you have posted, but other than working for the nationals there is no one to get this type of work for unless it's an actual customer. When I say no one to work for, I mean in this industry. REO around here mostly goes through the national also.


is $132. 115 is actually a bit low for an acre. It's out there the problem is, one or two big guys are farming it out and have a lot of the better clients sewn up.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> is $132. 115 is actually a bit low for an acre. It's out there the problem is, one or two big guys are farming it out and have a lot of the better clients sewn up.



are their any banks that hire direct anymore? or companies that pay hud minus a discount? $132 for an acre seems really high. I would never turn it down, and I guess it depends on what that client is expecting to be completed for $132, but a basic grass cut which is obviously cutting, trimming and edging seems high in comparison to landscaper rates.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Luckily, I am blessed with an area no one else wants,*



madxtreme01 said:


> are their any banks that hire direct anymore? or companies that pay hud minus a discount? $132 for an acre seems really high. I would never turn it down, and I guess it depends on what that client is expecting to be completed for $132, but a basic grass cut which is obviously cutting, trimming and edging seems high in comparison to landscaper rates.


 and get 80% of hud all the time. Since I am for the most part a one man show with one sub for trash outs, I don't need nor do I want a lot of volume. I would rather go cut three or four a day at 80% of hud, do an initial secure and a wint or other work order that pays well. I'm not looking to build an empire, just get paid well for my time. I actually like the 1/4 acre re-cut jobs the best. 30 minutes tops [email protected]% of HUD, see ya. 3 or 4 of those makes a good 5 hour day with travel. Home for lunch.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Today I treated a stair rail for surface mold and installed 2 dehumidifiers. 825.00 and a disclaimer stating we do not guarantee the mood in any way shape or form. 

Moldex in a pump up sprayer and a couple of Dehumidifiers I was at the property maybe 40 minutes.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I don't know how things work by you, maybe this was a sense of urgency situation, but I have spoken to cyprexx before and when I told them I would need this and that to be able to sign up, they told me these are the prices take them or leave them. There are litterally thousands of companies here that do that same crap that we do and you get what you pay for, but I'd love to find higher priced steady work companies. I've been looking and keep hitting walls.



I didn't sign up with them. They called me. In fact I rarely sign up with anyone. When they call and say I need an Aspen grove number I tell them to kick rocks. They call back the next day. 

Quit worrying about what you can get and can't get and start doing your thing. In preservation no one cares how good your work is. That a common misconception. They only care how fast you turn it around and how much territory you can cover. It's as basic as kindergarten math give them what they need and they will reward you.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> and get 80% of hud all the time. Since I am for the most part a one man show with one sub for trash outs, I don't need nor do I want a lot of volume. I would rather go cut three or four a day at 80% of hud, do an initial secure and a wint or other work order that pays well. I'm not looking to build an empire, just get paid well for my time. I actually like the 1/4 acre re-cut jobs the best. 30 minutes tops [email protected]% of HUD, see ya. 3 or 4 of those makes a good 5 hour day with travel. Home for lunch.



Agreed but since I live in NJ, I think the 2nd most expensive state, the amount of work you just listed wouldn't pay my bills monthly. I need the volume and are capable of it. Today me and another completed 25 recuts in 6 1/2 hours. Yes we should have taken more time to be more detailed with our work, but it has barely rained here in the past 2 months so for the most part trimming wasn't even needed. Most lots were between 7500-15k. I'd prefer to do 10 cuts perfectly at those rates and maybe a small bush trimming/tree trimming and call it a day. If it is profitable, it always makes more sense for me personally to bring someone with me. I am not looking to build an empire either, but I'd rather live on the higher side of middle class and enjoy my life. That being said I have a family of 4 which includes a 3yr old and an 8 week old. I have a lot of expenses in the years to come and I would like to stash some away for then. I don't want to become another order mill that takes on 500 orders a day and pays guys $20 recuts, but I'd be happy keeping my 2 counties with my 2 other crews busy and leave it at that.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I didn't sign up with them. They called me. In fact I rarely sign up with anyone. When they call and say I need an Aspen grove number I tell them to kick rocks. They call back the next day.
> 
> Quit worrying about what you can get and can't get and start doing your thing. In preservation no one cares how good your work is. That a common misconception. They only care how fast you turn it around and how much territory you can cover. It's as basic as kindergarten math give them what they need and they will reward you.



In some respect you are correct, but the problem I see, is with that attitude no one is willing to pay for decent work, so how can anyone make any money? I can't tell you how many times I go to a property that just had a bush trimming done in the front to find the branches and clippings in the rear, or a debris removal where it is all dumped in the shed. It's a joke and I know you get what you pay for, but how can you compete with this incompetence and the ignorance that exists at the national level that has no idea what it takes to do a job. I was told by AIM this week that the most they could pay me to spray weed killer on a sidewalk that was 125ft long and 4ft wide was $40. I told them that a bottle of commercial weed killer was $30 and it would take at least 2 gallons to do this correctly. They told me that was the most. They started with $20. You can imagine what I told them. However at the same property they told me that to remove 60lf of vines (took 5 min) and trim 1 bush that was growing in the fence 10ft long 4ft high (also took 5 min) and to trim 1 branch off of a 10ft tall tree was $600. How does this make sense?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Well, I do also work after luinch*



madxtreme01 said:


> Agreed but since I live in NJ, I think the 2nd most expensive state, the amount of work you just listed wouldn't pay my bills monthly. I need the volume and are capable of it. Today me and another completed 25 recuts in 6 1/2 hours. Yes we should have taken more time to be more detailed with our work, but it has barely rained here in the past 2 months so for the most part trimming wasn't even needed. Most lots were between 7500-15k. I'd prefer to do 10 cuts perfectly at those rates and maybe a small bush trimming/tree trimming and call it a day. If it is profitable, it always makes more sense for me personally to bring someone with me. I am not looking to build an empire either, but I'd rather live on the higher side of middle class and enjoy my life. That being said I have a family of 4 which includes a 3yr old and an 8 week old. I have a lot of expenses in the years to come and I would like to stash some away for then. I don't want to become another order mill that takes on 500 orders a day and pays guys $20 recuts, but I'd be happy keeping my 2 counties with my 2 other crews busy and leave it at that.


My own jobs. It's not how much money you bring in, it's how much you keep. I also hit a good bid here and there. Steady base hits with a home run every now and them is great.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Sounds about right.*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Today I treated a stair rail for surface mold and installed 2 dehumidifiers. 825.00 and a disclaimer stating we do not guarantee the mood in any way shape or form.
> 
> Moldex in a pump up sprayer and a couple of Dehumidifiers I was at the property maybe 40 minutes.


give or take. I would have probably come in a little under that but not much.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't do dehumidifiers for less than $300 ea. I've had companies tell me $175 is max. Unfortunately a 50 pint cost $199 and I'm not waiting 2 months to get my money back to break even if they bumped it. So $225 for mold on a handrail is a little steep, but not overkill.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I don't do dehumidifiers for less than $300 ea. I've had companies tell me $175 is max. Unfortunately a 50 pint cost $199 and I'm not waiting 2 months to get my money back to break even if they bumped it. So $225 for mold on a handrail is a little steep, but not overkill.



The HUD standard price for a dehumidifier is 350.00. 

I feel your pain on the tree trimmings being tossed around back, the paint cans and tires in the crawl space, even the debris being hidden in the attic. The thing is it quit bothering me. Every time we see it I know the guy who did it was working for Assurant, or True Assets or some outfit like that and he wasn't getting paid enough. I take pics and bid it to my client. I hope the contractor who did the work wrong gets to go back at their own expense, but I don't believe that's the case often.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> It's not how much money you bring in, it's how much you keep. I also hit a good bid here and there. Steady base hits with a home run every now and them is great.


Exactly.
Long time ago, I had been buying rentals for a few years and was asked by an investor to go into a partnership with him. I was netting more each month with my 35 units than he was with his 115.
Nine crews, 21 trailers, 4 shops and 70 employees/subs don't mean squat if your killing yourself for 20% more than your best guy. Bad volume means you carry all the weight on your shoulders instead of in your pocket.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I always bid that kind of stuff, just amazes me how many nationals work on any specific property at 1 given time. Makes me believe they are all the same parent company, NAMFS, and the entire industry will eventually implode to then finally the banks will smarten up and hire the botg vendors directly the way things used to be. Until then, the quality of work being performed is going to be sub par, there are too many hands in the pot until it gets to the botg vendor.


----------



## sixxgunner (Aug 16, 2015)

A lot of good information in these posts, Thanks!


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

I have to agree with almost everything that is being said in this thread. I work for a national pres company (we do larger rehab/repairs, as opposed to the grass cuts and lock changes). I used to work for one of the more common nationals, so I understand both sides of the coin, but even so, tend to agree with the contractors. The biggest issue, I believe, is that the smaller companies are not as willing to stand up for themselves and get the money they deserve. As long as this is happening, there will always be someone to do the work cheaper, and nothing will change. Unfortunately, someone will always be willing to undercut, so I don't see an end any time soon. I honestly would appreciate feed back, or any questions, maybe I could help out with!


----------

